# suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro



## ZeroGhost (1. Dezember 2011)

*suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Hallo Forum
ich suche einen hochwertiges multifunktionsgerät (drucken,scannen,kopieren,faxen) für mein büro.
dieser sollte texte schnell drücken können und eine gute druckqualität haben.
außerdem soll er auch in farbe einscannen können und netzwerkfähig sein.
bis 1000 €


----------



## Supeq (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Kann den Kyocera FS-C1020MFP empfehlen, den hab ich mal für die Firma angeschafft, läuft einwandfrei und liegt unter deinem Budget http://www.shop-vergleicher.de/no-index/eforward_e.php?link=aSU4OFolOEFtU3AlODclMjJWWiU4NjhqUw==


----------



## dgcss (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

1000 € ???? ich mach dir nen Deal gib 500 ab und ich besorg dir 5 stk die dich zufrieden stellen 

Ne spass bei seite kann dir welche von Brother empfehlen. Sie sind schnell und haben single Ink Patronen wo nicht so viel verschleiss anfällt. Dazu stimmt eigendlich die Text Qualität. Der Brother 215c kann dies alles und kostet unter 100€. Auch neuere Brother geräte vereinen dies im Guten Preissegment von ~100€ - 150~

Wenn dir/Ihnen Unabhängigkeit wichtig ist kann ich Ihnen auch Epson Geräte die über W-Lan arbeiten, besitzt einen Card-Reader und besitzt ebenfalls single Ink. Die qualität und die Quali der Geräte haben sich ernorm zu damals gebessert. Kostenpunkt 150-250 €

Wenn man auf Lasergeräte zurückgreift da sind natürlich folekosten für die Toner die anfallen enorm (absetzbar) aber in der Geschwindigkeit liegen sie mit Ink-Druckern gleich auf da sie erst aufwärmen müssen. (ausser man druckt natürlich alles 100x

Hochwertig muss nicht immer teuer sein. Wir benutzen selbst in der Firma einen Epson und müssen sehr viel drucken. (Bin gel Offsetdrucker (Maschineller Druck) von soan legen wir wert auf Bildqualität und gute Druckergebnisse)

evtl mehr angaben schreiben .... SOLL es ein Laser sein ....handelt es sich um eine firma.......soll er auch als Betriebskopierer dienen..........mit / ohne Blateinzug.......mit Wendevorrichtung oder ohne


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Nimm die N-tv Werbung wahr.

Kyocera Mita FS-1028MFP/DP
Kyocera Mita FS-3140MFP+
Kyocera Mita FS-1135MFP/KL3

Besonderes Augenmerk verdient die automatische Dublexeinheit (für mich ein mittlerweile seit Jahren sehr wichtiges Kaufargument)!


----------



## McLee (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Man kann ein Drucker der 100€ Kostet nicht mit einem 1.000€ Gerät vergleichen.
Kommt unter anderem auch drauf an wie viele Seiten das Gerät ausgeben wird.

Mag sein das ein 100€ Epson Gerät 1-3k seiten im Monat aus spucken kann aber die Frage ist dann wie lang er das schafft. Behaupte mal er schafft das nicht lang.


----------



## Supeq (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Auf jeden Fall, verglichen mit nem vernünftigen Drucker (500e+) sind so 100-200€ Geräte einfach nur Spielzeug ...


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*



dgcss schrieb:


> 1000 € ???? ich mach dir nen Deal gib 500 ab und ich besorg dir 5 stk die dich zufrieden stellen
> 
> Ne spass bei seite kann dir welche von Brother empfehlen. Sie sind schnell und haben single Ink Patronen wo nicht so viel verschleiss anfällt. Dazu stimmt eigendlich die Text Qualität. Der Brother 215c kann dies alles und kostet unter 100€. Auch neuere Brother geräte vereinen dies im Guten Preissegment von ~100€ - 150~
> 
> ...


 
Was die Aufwärmphase angeht sind 9,5 Sekunden von den Normaldruckern für ~100€ nicht zu unterbieten.

Wer seine Tintentanks selber befüllt (z.B. diverse Canon-Drucker), kann die Materialkosten der Laserdrucker sogar unterbieten.


----------



## ZeroGhost (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

der drucker wird hauptsächlich in der firma zum drucken von dokumenten verwendet und hin und wieder mal für bilder. er brauch nicht umbedingt w-lan. sollte ein laser drucker sein mit blateinzug aber brauch nicht umbedingt eine wendevorrichtung.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*



ZeroGhost schrieb:


> der drucker wird hauptsächlich in der firma zum drucken von dokumenten verwendet und hin und wieder mal für bilder. er brauch nicht umbedingt w-lan. sollte ein laser drucker sein mit blateinzug aber brauch nicht umbedingt eine wendevorrichtung.


 
Die Bedingungen werden ja immer bescheidener?

Wieviel Dokumente fallen den voraussichtlich in der Woche, oder Monat an?

Verbrauchst du nur 500 Seiten im Monat, vergiß meine Vorschläge und kauf dir einen für max,500€.

Samsung SCX-4833FD?


----------



## ZeroGhost (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Also im monat drucken wir so um die 500 dokumente welchen könntet ihr mir denn dann empfehelen ?


----------



## dgcss (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Also 500 Seiten  Also ganz ehrlich Kann ich mich Zero nur anschliessen .... Da es umbedingt Laser sein soll sollte er MAX 500€ alles andere wäre für deine Zwecke vollkommen übertrieben.

Am Liebsten würd ich dir ebenfalls wie der erste Poster zum Kyocera FS-C1020 MFP
raten...aber den gibts nur schwer unter 650€ Also wenn deine 1-2 Bilder wirklich hoch auflösend sein sollten kann ich dir dazu raten ... dennoch finde ich 500€ Drucker für die Zwecke mehr als ausreichend



> Wer seine Tintentanks selber befüllt (z.B. diverse Canon-Drucker), kann die Materialkosten der Laserdrucker sogar unterbieten


Wenn man ihn fürn Büro braucht ist es Wayne da man die Tinten eh nicht nachfüllt sondern eher zu Kompatiblen Nebenprodukten greift. vergiss bei deiner Rechnung bitte nicht das bei Lasern die Trommeln etc Regelmäßig mit gewechselt werden müssen. Und da gehts dann schon los wenn man sich vorab nicht richtig Informiert dann kommen unerwartet mal schnell 100-400€ zusatzkosten hinzu (zzgl der Toner)

Mein Feetback:
Für 500 Seiten (25 seiten am WT) finde ich ein Laser ein wenig Übertrieben und rausgeschmissendes Geld. Entweder Laser bis max 500€ oder lieber Ink für 200-250€ und mit der Tippse ma ordendlich einen Trinken gehen 
http://www.c-nw.de/kyocera-fs-c1020-mfp.html?___store=default


----------



## ZeroGhost (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche hochwertigen multifunktionsdrucker fürs büro*

Danke für die Tipps


----------

